
Mender and Azure IoT Facilitate Robust and Secure Software Management Update - chaknam
https://mender.io/blog/mender-and-microsoft-azure-iot-facilitate-robust-and-secure-device-software-management-update
======
Lex-2008
Smart move for Microsoft!

